# непонятные ошибки в windows 10



## anakom (20.02.2020)

Здравствуйте, у одного из пользователей в сети постоянно отваливается сеть. Комп входит в домен и работает на windows 10. Проверил его журнал и вижу что перед тем как падает сеть зарегистрировались события:


> Не удалось открыть объект счетчиков производительности службы сервера. Первые четыре байта (DWORD) в разделе данных содержат код состояния.
> Процедура открытия для службы "BITS" в библиотеке DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" не удалась с кодом ошибки Не удается найти указанный файл.. Данные о производительности для этой службы не будут доступны.
> Процедура открытия для службы "ESENT" в библиотеке DLL "C:\Windows\system32\esentprf.dll" не удалась с кодом ошибки Отказано в доступе.. Данные о производительности для этой службы не будут доступны.
> Процедура открытия для службы "Lsa" в библиотеке DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" не удалась с кодом ошибки Отказано в доступе.. Данные о производительности для этой службы не будут доступны.
> ...



что это за библиотеки и на что винда ругается ?


----------



## Surf_rider (20.02.2020)

В командной строке выполнить от имени администратора:

`DISM.exe   /Online  /Cleanup-image   /ScanHealth    (подождать завершения)`
`DISM.exe  /Online   /Cleanup-image   /RestoreHealth    (подождать завершения)`

можно попробовать проверку на целостность 

`cmd - sfc /scannow`


----------

